# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Any Tronxy Dual Extruder X5SA-500-2E owners here?

## PatPend

I'm thinking about getting a Tronxy X5SA-500-2E, with the dual extruder. Any current owners, please share your review, how do you like it and how well does the dual extruder work? Is the transition between colors crisp? Any other thoughts pro/con? thanks.

----------


## pat3D

did you end up buying the X5SA-500-2E?  I just finished building mine.

----------


## PatPend

Not yet.  How do you like yours?

----------

